
Show HN: How many rain drops to cover a pavement? [Simulation] - charbz
http://charbz.com/water-drop-simulation-interview-question/
======
AstroJetson
Nice simulation and throwing in that you know how trees work.

The embedded me would have brute forced it and gone with setting a double
variable to 0x03FFFFFFFFFFFF then turning a bit off when that section was
covered. When the variable was zero, pavement covered.

In a more fancy version I'd gone with an array to match the pavement length
set to zero and incremented each pavement section by 1 to count the drops in
each section. Scan each time to find the first zero, if found more rain, if no
zeros then done. That would give a bonus, after the simulation ran I could get
a histogram of how many raindrops per section.

